# Question for artists



## SiLJinned (Feb 18, 2012)

This isn't a help question, although something I feel curious to ask about. What would you consider your weakest and strongest point in art? My strongest point would be pencil and felt tip colouring (I can combine both and it really makes the picture pop out), and my weakest point is well, drawing hands. I've managed to get away from drawing hands often not because of putting them behind backs, but I tend to draw squarish paws (I used to end up drawing a lot of cartoon ferals you see), that asides, these days I try not to avoid from drawing them when necessary, and these more recent years I've opened up a bit more towards humans and anthros. Foreshortening is easy to mess up for me too. Unfortunately I don't have any recent traditional pictures put onto my computer as of yet.


----------



## Teal (Feb 18, 2012)

Weak: anatomy 
strong: I have no idea


----------



## Zenia (Feb 18, 2012)

I am pretty good at speed. Getting my drawings done in a short amount of time. Even my best quality style.

I am pretty weak at hands and backgrounds, though I am striving to improve in those areas and have quite a bit so far.

I am also weak at anthro muzzles. I am sorta new to anthro art and was never much good at drawing animals. XD


----------



## Thaily (Feb 18, 2012)

Weak at humans, my strength is probably linework.


----------



## SiLJinned (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah speed, I forgot that one. I'm pretty quick at making a decent sketch, I tend not to spend more than 12 hours on a (full) picture. And for a full pic (pencil, lineart and colouring) it takes at least 30 minutes altogether (well reguarding in traditional). I'm not the kind of person to spend an eternity on one super detailed picture unfortunately, as nice as they can look I don't have the patience for it. I like to draw fluffy things, but that's irrevelant.


----------



## Kalithe (Feb 18, 2012)

I was strong at speed until I took an ar- I mean, uh... until I started to improve my quality...

In all seriousness though, my strengths are dedication and pathos. Once I start a project, I will hound it until it is completed, finished, and off to the lucky requester. In terms of pathos, I am able to evoke emotion in my art. It mostly tends to be positive, except for one that I did that was completely sad :'I

My weaknesses are shading and outlines. The shading is going to take some work to fix, as that can only be corrected with experience and study. My outlines are done usually with the paths tool in GIMP, and it's irritating me because they tend to get in the way, since I don't do hard cell shading like I used to. 

OH! And perspective is so-so for me... So yeah.


----------



## darkimagimp (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a lot of patience and I care a lot about details so this must be my stongest point. I really weak when it comes to do a realistic human body or portrait without references. I'm weak too when it comes to backgrouds, but im working a lot on that to improve.


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm weak at a lot of things, and i'm not strong at anything. I am in a continuous process of learning. 

I absolutely hate labeling what i'm good and bad at, because if I go "i'm good at eyes" someone'll go to my page and think "They're off thier damn rocker they're shit at eyes"  It honestly doesn't help to think "Well, eyes, check, I can take that off the list at what I need to improve." because it's not like that. 

But I will say that I get a lot of fun out of drawing complex backgrounds and obscure species and trying to nail down their characteristics that make them unique.


----------



## Kailombax (Mar 6, 2012)

I really never thought about my strengths but I do know where I find the most difficulty. But yeah if I really had to feel where I think I am most confident, it's probably expressions. I'm not an expert or anything but I have always loved drawing expressions and I feel I've gotten a little better over the years. My weak point is definitely hands and backgrounds right now but I'm trying my best to overcome those obstacles...


----------



## Sar (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm good at facial expressions, 
however making less derpy eyes is something I will try to improve at.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 16, 2012)

Weakness : Still not satisfied on my anatomy , my drawings still feel stiff and I still have trouble with 3D visualising on full bodies. and I hate HANDS but working on them XD

Strength : COLOUR THEORY baby! I LOVE to match colours together to set a mood and use subtle constrast in spots to bring a drawing together.


----------



## soundfishtank (Mar 23, 2012)

*Strongest*: Emotion. Expression. Faces (non anthro, as I am still getting used to that) Especially if it is a vent vomit peice.

*Weakest*: Shadows with a designated light source. Hands/sometimes feet. Proportions in general. I get fustrated sometimes with my tablet work, as I feel my line with a real pen and paper at hand comes out better - but the color is good at least in some cases, if not better due to layers and control in photoshop.


----------



## iconmaster (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not much of an artist at all, but I'm pretty good with drawing small things without getting blurry, and thus details are something I can add in easily. However, I have almost no idea how perspective works. I blame it on my eye condition that hinders my depth perception somewhat.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2012)

Weak: colors, all of the warm ones. 

Strength: Line art and hands. FUCK YEA HANDS


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 23, 2012)

Weak: Lineart
Strong: Expressions


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Mar 24, 2012)

Weak: Time and anatomy

Strong: Buildings

And now we know why I'm going to be an architect :v


----------



## Ansitru (Mar 24, 2012)

I am horribad when it comes to backgrounds and action-poses / fore-shortening.
I'm at my best when I'm working with coloring pencils though I don't do nearly enough traditional art as it is right now.


----------



## TheStory (Mar 25, 2012)

Weak: Color, anatomy, perspective, speed, everything...
Strong: DETERMINATION!


----------



## kitsunekotaro (Mar 27, 2012)

I am weak at many many things... starting from shading to coloring ....and my worst enemy the BACKGROUNDS!!!!! .... so yeah

My strong points though, are expressions and lineart owo


----------



## oMari (Mar 28, 2012)

Weaknesses: I work very slow. My knowledge of animal anatomy is limited, which isn't too much of an issue. Landscapes, tho I can do them, aren't a strength of mine. 
Strength: Decently good with anatomy, painting, color, perspective. I think my best "strength" is that I haven't really stalled out in a while and have been continuing to improve. Tho this year has been a slow one and thus far not to much improvement.


----------



## Ryusuta (Apr 12, 2012)

Strong point: expressive, interesting subjects
Weak point: I tend to rely too much on putting my shading near the outlines, since I often don't know what parts I want to shade. =P


----------



## Smiley_V (Apr 13, 2012)

Weak: Getting a good pose and expression
Strength: Lineart I guess


----------



## tehxepmig (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm a fledgling when it comes to drawing >_< only started about last November / December. I like to pretend I'm decent with perspective though.... I'm absolutely terrible with proportions though :|


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 15, 2012)

When I was trying to be artsy, I was very weak with hands and anatomy.
I think I am strong with side views of heads.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 15, 2012)

I feel that I have a weakness in pretty much everything. I've got a lot of work to do. However, I feel (and am told) that I am improving very, very fast. I also draw quite quickly, too. I think that's a good thing, but it proves to be a bad thing at certain times.


----------



## davimink (Apr 16, 2012)

I have too much room to improve on.


----------



## x3dreturns (Apr 16, 2012)

I feel my strengths are that I can visualise anything and put it on paper, foreground related. i.e. characters, actions, etc.
My terribad weakness is I almost never can keep my mind focused long enough to do backgrounds.


----------



## iciewolf (May 13, 2012)

That's a difficult question to answer mainly because I am always improving. I can say the most difficult thing for me to do is color things. I am still attempting to focus on coloring my pieces after drawing them. But I get so distracted, especially after watching speedpaints, thinking I am going to magically be able to color like them. Although going through color theory  classes and gray scale I still haven't grasped the coloring technique I would like.I shall keep working though!


----------



## Palantean Writer (May 13, 2012)

Drawing
Weak: personality in faces/postures
Strong: realistic representation of... something

Writing
Weak: anything too intensively sci-fi. 
Strong: true-to-life character psychology


----------



## TaoKyuubimon (May 13, 2012)

Although there's a lot of weak points in my art, I'm really wanting to work on my perspective and poses. They're pretty... sub-mediocre.


----------



## Seas (May 13, 2012)

As far as I can tell, compared to the relative skill of artists at my level (averaged from all comparable aspects of art), I find that my strong point is lighting (been receiving most compliments about that too), and I think my weak point is character emotions. Maybe I just don't practice enough of the latter.


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 16, 2012)

Strongest point: Restarting a work once started to fix mistakes

Weakest point: Actually starting the a work


----------



## Deo (May 16, 2012)

Weak: Anything that's not for a class grade. Because then I am wracked with crippling laziness. Like fuck those shadows. Fuck hips. Hands? What hands. Draw the proper number of vertebrae? Pffft, vertebrae schmertabrae.

Strong: Bones. God I love bones.





See the above? Obviously not school work. And obviously stolen off my Tumblr.
Also it's based on this.

Here, as a contrast to the shitty thing above, this is "normal" work for class:


----------



## Kalithe (May 26, 2012)

Well, I'm self taught, but I would say that my current weakness/area I'm working on is the tag-team of perspectives and anthros :I Yes... I'm a furry artist that can't draw anthro as of yet. I'm working hard on it though x3 Skeletons kinda help, but they always come out too tall as of yet. That and faces are assholes...

Strengths... None  I'm still too nubbish as an artist to have any ^.=.^


----------



## Rictus Goat (May 27, 2012)

My weakest point tends to be females- I can't seem to draw them without making them look like a badly done up transvestite. Rather crude way to put it, but very much true. Also backgrounds... I can never figure a good one OR accomplish one.

My strong point? Male bodies of muscular, average, and slightly chubby build. Most my female friends hate me cause they have a problem opposite to mine where they draw beautiful girls and girly men. :C


----------



## Reito (May 27, 2012)

Weakest: Using my right hand after those seizures :V

but honestly, anything living I just have to leave alone, I grew up doodling weapons, maps, and landscapes for potential games, always had someone else do characters though

Strongest: Long, stretching landscapes


----------



## Toboe13 (Jun 21, 2012)

hands are just a matter of practice. If you practice hands two or three times a week, you will see significant improvement, promise!


----------



## shadowbucket (Jun 21, 2012)

Reference definitely helps, and it's not cheating to use it :> My backgrounds can be week, so I'm trying to draw more of them. It sucks, but the more you draw the thing you hate, the better you will be.


----------



## Ziggywolf (Jul 8, 2012)

Strong: pencil and digital media.
Weak: acryllics, getting the blasted thing to stay where I want it, this may sound harsh, but in order to be a propper artist, I feel one should master atleast one or two traditional techniques.


----------



## Rivercoon (Jul 13, 2012)

My weakest point would be speed.  I take far too long on most pieces.  Sometimes this is caused by my fixating too much on details, other times... I'm just too slow.
My strong point...?  You tell me.  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rivercoon/ Please!  One of the most frustrating things for me on FA is lack of feedback.  I might get hundreds of people looking at a posting but less than half a dozen comments.  Creative criticism is all but non-existent for my work.


----------



## Unifawn (Jul 31, 2012)

My strength used to be speed until I got the urge to improve the coloring quality of my work.
So now I would have to say my strength is...expressions.

My weakness would have to be commitment to the art? A lot of the time if it isn't a commission I can grow bored if it's taking too long and start to doodle.
(And feet, I hate feet but it's not my strongest weakness.)


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2012)

Strongest Point:  Hands
Weakest Point:  Everything else.


----------



## Dokid (Aug 2, 2012)

weakest: Being bold in my own abilities and art...as well as anatomy (slowly trying to fix that though)

Strongest: ....I.... really don't know


----------



## Istala (Sep 23, 2012)

_My strongest points would be quick sketching, character creation and sculpting. My weakest? Paint. Paint all the time. I'm dreadful with it._


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 23, 2012)

I do my best when I do traditional artwork.
My weaknesses are: Hands, feet, gender-specific anatomy, muscles, and shading.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 24, 2012)

I see all these complaints about hands.  There is no freakin' excuse for people who say they can't draw hands unless they're an amputee drawing with their mouth, because *YOU HAVE AN OFF HAND, LOOK AT YOUR HAND. *

But I'm right handed, I can't draw right hands!
Get a mirror. 

But I can't crook my hand in that angle and still see it!
GET A MIRROR.

If you have a tablet and use a drawing program like Photoshop or SAI or Gimp there is especially no excuse because you can not only /look at your hand/ and /get a mirror/, but you can /use the god damn flip transformation/.

I am slightly less critical about the inability to draw feet, which is epidemic, because it's kind of harder to just whip your feet out but still, they're attached to your body, how can you not know where to find what they look like?

Strongest point: People, hands lol
Weakest point: Staging


----------



## Taralack (Sep 24, 2012)

Chill out dude. 

Not everyone can translate the shape from real life onto paper. It took me a long time before I could visualize it properly in a 3d space, and even now I sometimes have problems.


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 24, 2012)

@Hipster: I drew a hand turkey once. That's about the extent of my ability to draw hands. For the record, my hands would make shit references, because there's so many pressure bumps from drawing. and my fingers have been broken before [by my own klutzy self] So.. 

Unless everything I draw is going to have crooked fingers with pressure bumps, my hands would not be good to use. 

I get your point, but still.. dude.. chill.


----------



## SapphireShine (Sep 24, 2012)

My weak points would probably be anatomy and timing while my strong points are coloring, and I think backgrounds too.


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 24, 2012)

I really don't have any strenghts to be honest since it's something i've never thought about strengths. Though for one i have a lot of weakness in many areas.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 24, 2012)

Weak at everything, cant even draw properly yet, strongest at rubbing out mistakes like a boss.


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 24, 2012)

nayoko_Ventila on FA has started up twice weekly art lessons for those who need improvement. I myself attended the other day, it was quite helpful, and I finally have a decent idea on how to properly use shapes and skeletons to make outlines. I'm not just winging it now !


----------



## Istala (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed with *Toraneko* 

Not everyone has the ability to translate the realism of anatomy: Even when looking straight at it. I'm not the worst with hands, but most certainly no where near the best either. Anyone who can draw anatomy has my eternal respect.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 24, 2012)

On the topic of hands, this post may give some people some ideas. http://muddycolors.blogspot.com/2012/08/painting-drawing-hands.html


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 25, 2012)

Good post Arshes!


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh. Dude, I'm not actually angry.  It still is a major annoyance of mine.


----------



## zhuria (Sep 25, 2012)

I feel like I have no strengths right now XD, but probably it would be my capacity of copying from photographs...
And thatÂ´s my biggest weakness too, because I feel like I canÂ´t build anything from my mind.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2012)

Weak: Color, shading, human anatomy, perspective, architecture, texture, speed, composition, linework, machinery, fabric, lighting
Strong: Boobs, hair...somewhat. 

I'm trying to squeeze more hours in.


----------



## Alexandoria (Sep 30, 2012)

Weakness has to be composition, backgrounds, hands and feet ^^ 
Oh and 3/4 view faces, fml.

- My strength is realism - Mostly in animals though. And shading ^^


----------

